# Boggy Bayou near Port O



## Mack (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone familiar with Boggy Bayou near Port O'Connor? Would that be a good place to kayak fish this spring? How is the best way to access it?


----------



## stonecrab (Jul 30, 2004)

yep. If you don't have a boat, drive to the end of front beach, follow around to a dirt road. Drive as far as you can without getting stuck and launch your kayak from there. Fish out in front as well for trout.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

*boggy or better yet powderhorn lake*

The places to launch your yak seem to have changed over the years down there in boggy. I might mention that the front entrance to boggy isnt exactly at the end of the road, it is slightly back from the end you have to take a left on the last paved road and the entrance is about 100' down since your in a yak and if the water is reasonably calm id paddle down to the powderhorn lake just follow the front beach down its maybe .5 miles from the entrance to boggy and you can fish the bars on the way down. assuming the topo hasnt changed much when you get there on the south shoreline there was a piling and when you line it up with the entrance use your polarized glasses to look for a hole. if memory serves it was about 8' deep and seemed to hold fish well under the proper conditions.

all this goes with saying that I havent been in years but, I used to walk down there pretty regularly when I was younger <10 yrs ago

hope this helps


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Correction*

Galveston, dont mean to argue with you, but the little lake about .5 miles down the front beach from 1st boggy isn't Powderhorn. We always called it 2ond boggy, but is on some maps as broad bayou. I have walked there many times also, but the entrance to Powderhorn is actually about 5 miles north of the entrance to 1 st boggy. I never have made that walk! And like you, at my age I'm not even gonna try! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*Boggy*



Red3Fish said:


> Galveston, dont mean to argue with you, but the little lake about .5 miles down the front beach from 1st boggy isn't Powderhorn. We always called it 2ond boggy, but is on some maps as broad bayou. I have walked there many times also, but the entrance to Powderhorn is actually about 5 miles north of the entrance to 1 st boggy. I never have made that walk! And like you, at my age I'm not even gonna try! LOL
> 
> Later
> R3F


Thanks, didn't want to have to be the one to say that.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

lol, yeah well... I guess I screwed that 1 up, if you couldnt tell it has been some time since I tried that trek and now for the life of me I cant remember if that piling is in second boggy or in powdrehorn lake... I think it was in powderhorn as it was a pretty large body of water.

I took a quick refresher course here
http://www.texmaps.com/aerials/09san-antonio-bay/index.html


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The piling is in Powderhorn.


----------



## Mack (Feb 9, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info...and corrected info...!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*Town Lake*

Try for an alternative to both Boggy and Powderhorn. Town Lake is shown on Hot Spot maps and is located just west of the Magnolia Beach area. This lake is underutilized by most fisherman in the area, has a hundred or more acres of fishable water.
Years ago I would wade in behind the LaSalle monument (between Magnolia Beach and Indianola) and work the shorelines and oyster bars within. Water exchanges from both the North and South ends with the daily tides. Ever since the "kayak craze" begun I've wanted to paddle the area. 
Word of caution- there is a very large gator in there that is not shy about following wadefisherman. After a few investigatons by her, I decided not to wade the area anymore.
If anyone heads that way please include a report.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Lowtide said:


> Try for an alternative to both Boggy and Powderhorn. Town Lake is shown on Hot Spot maps and is located just west of the Magnolia Beach area. This lake is underutilized by most fisherman in the area, has a hundred or more acres of fishable water.
> Years ago I would wade in behind the LaSalle monument (between Magnolia Beach and Indianola) and work the shorelines and oyster bars within. Water exchanges from both the North and South ends with the daily tides. Ever since the "kayak craze" begun I've wanted to paddle the area.
> Word of caution- there is a very large gator in there that is not shy about following wadefisherman. After a few investigatons by her, I decided not to wade the area anymore.
> If anyone heads that way please include a report.


Man, Havens is gonna get you dude. Giving away the locale of a secret spot on the inet. LOL


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm just trying to keep people of "my" Broad Bayou!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Well, its alot easier and better productivity to drift it inside from a boat than walk around the edges or outside. You're safe from the pedestrians.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ooops! LOL


----------

